#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Флуд

## Шавырин

Об'ясните,please,что сие слово значит. Пожалуйста на русском языке.

----------


## Ануруддха

Флуд (от искаженного англ. flood — /flʌd/) — «потоп», «наводнение») — размещение однотипной информации, одной повторяющейся фразы, одинаковых графических файлов или просто коротких бессмысленных сообщений на веб-форумах, в чатах, блогах. Зачастую слово «флуд» используется как синоним[источник?] слова «флейм».

Лицо, которое распространяет флуд, на интернет-сленге называется флудером.

На форумах даблпост (или оверпост), то есть два или более сообщений подряд, также считаются флудом.

Флуд распространяется как в результате избытка свободного времени, так и с целью троллинга — например, из желания кому-то досадить. Сетевой этикет осуждает флуд и флейм, так как они затрудняют общение, взаимопомощь и обмен информацией. На многих интернет-форумах создаются специальные отдельные разделы и темы «для флуда», чтобы флудеры не распространяли свою деятельность на другие разделы и темы.

В большинстве форумов, IRC-чатов и т. д. флудер наказывается баном на срок, определённый правилами.


Из правил форума:

На форуме запрещена личная дискуссия либо дискуссия в форме чата между участниками, не несущая пользы другим участникам форума (флейм), увод темы от первоначального содержания и другие бессмысленные по отношению к содержанию темы сообщения (флуд). Запрещено излишнее цитирование. Степень флуда и пользы сообщений (цитирования) определяет модератор.

----------

Alert (30.01.2009), Шавырин (30.01.2009)

----------


## Ридонлиев

> Из правил форума:
> 
>  На форуме запрещена личная дискуссия либо дискуссия в форме чата между участниками, *не несущая пользы другим участникам форума (флейм),* увод темы от первоначального содержания и другие бессмысленные по отношению к содержанию темы сообщения (флуд). Запрещено излишнее цитирование. Степень флуда и пользы сообщений (цитирования) определяет модератор.


Флейм — это такой флуд, который является перепалкой, срачем или провокацией этого явления между другими участниками.
 Т. е. определение из Правил не вполне точное. 
http://lurkmore.to/Флейм

----------

